# experience with an Chinese Shield?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi
There are some Shields on Ebay and (at least) one Seller offer an Shield with 6mm thickness.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Transparent...hash=item3d1de82089:m:mWH4IzK_N8xriVe0DlNnx3Q

Does anyone here tried that out? I could find any review online for.
Sure its not Bulletproof but hopefully strong enough to resist some 5cm x 5cm Stones who get use as Roadbricks or how the called in English.


----------

